
Ask HN: AWS vs. GCP(Choosing a Cloud service provider) - Ch3ck
I&#x27;m currently at the prototyping phase of an App and I&quot;m looking to choose a Cloud PAAS for my application. The buzz now is AWS, I currently have my static site hosted on Google Cloud. Will like to know your thoughts on which Cloud provider you chose over another. This is especially for the startup use case.<p>Thanks!
======
mihaipocorschi
I've used AWS, Azure and GCP and personally I prefer GCP at the moment.

GCP works so smoothly with Kubernetes and Stackdriver is pretty awesome. I
feel that lately AWS suffers from feature bloat. Or at least whenever I open
the services console I tend to close it back down since there's always 10-20
new names of products I don't recognize.

~~~
Ch3ck
I tried hosting a static site on AWS S3 and after tinkering for like 30
minutes, I could not get it to work. I did it with GCP(Cloud storage) in 20
minutes. I lean more towards GCP but I'll like to know the fuzz about AWS

